# Canada(s) Soldiers- Military Ethos and Canadian Values in the 21st Century



## Fideo (19 May 2005)

Hi guys....Im currently in the process of applying to the reserves until I finish University and then might jump into a full time role. I was looking into feature articles in todays Canadian soldier and ran into this great read from our own Army Department. Its a 73 page pdf file so hopefully you got Acrobat. Enjoy....I added the link:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/5_10_7.asp?FlashEnabled=1&

please add any comments if you already read it....(I havent fully read the article as I found it 5 minutes ago but thought it might be interesting to some) One of their surveys is from the RMC.

As for me I plan to read it fully once I finish Six War Years (1939-1945) Memories of Canadians at Home and Abroad (Barry Broadfoot). Cheers.


----------

